# re-shingling part of a roof



## roof52 (Apr 8, 2012)

Are there any problems with re-shingling part of a roof. Here's why I'm asking. I just had my roof replaced (tear off) and the roofer didn't replace some of the sheathing as per the contract. Now, I want him to install all new sheathing along the ridge, which was what he was supposed to do during the tearoff. This would require him to strip the roof down to expose the old sheathing, replace the sheathing, re-shingle and replace the ridge vent. Are there any problems he will run into doing this. I do not want the overall job compromised and all of his suggestions are just band aids. He should have replaced the sheathing the first time and I don't see any other way to get the job I paid for, other than making him do it correctly, now. Obviously, I don't want him to reuse the shingles or the ridge vents over again, and would expect him to install all new. I'm interested in your opinions. Thank you for any input.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why is it being replaced?
It's no big deal to do as your suggesting, but the ridge vent can be reused.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

As suggested above -
the ridge-vent can be re-used.
Any shingles removed should be replaced with new shingles.

rossfingal


----------



## roof52 (Apr 8, 2012)

I quess if the ridge vent was carefully removed and not damaged in any way it could be reused. But I have NEVER seen a roofer do anything carefully. And one other time when a roofer installed ridgevents with nails that were to short, I talked to several roofers about fixing the problem and they all said that they would have to replace the ridgevents to install them with the correct nails.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

roof52 said:


> But I have NEVER seen a roofer do anything carefully. quote]
> 
> 
> Not all roofers are knuckleheads like you have experienced.I know lots of them that take alot of pride in their installations.It is unfortunate that you have met a couple from the bottom of the barrel.
> ...


----------

